# Help! What kind of algae?



## underwatergirl (Nov 26, 2012)

I noticed this algae started to show up on my substrate a few days ago. It's hair-like. Is it algae or cynobacteria? I looked at other posts and pics, but to me it looks different, but maybe it's just the start. I have a few plants and use a 24" T8 Zoo Med 10000K (thought the plants needed it given the depth of the tank--24"). Green algae is forming at the top of the newly installed bg. DJR recommended phosphate (0-.25kppm) & nitrate (40ppm) tests.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You want to keep your nitrate between 10ppm and 15ppm for plants. How many hours do you have your lights on/day? 10000K is not ideal for plants, you want something like 6700K.


----------



## underwatergirl (Nov 26, 2012)

DJRansome said:


> You want to keep your nitrate between 10ppm and 15ppm for plants.


OP made it sound like you suggested those levels, sorry, not meant to. That's what the levels are.


DJRansome said:


> How many hours do you have your lights on/day? 10000K is not ideal for plants, you want something like 6700K.


Light is on 12 hours daily. I'll go get other bulbs today, for both tanks.

On another note, I have a lot of silt like matter that settled on all my plants and rocks after the tank was stirred up from installing BG 2 weeks ago. Even the power head doesn't seem to blow it off, but it does brush off. Thoughts?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

You can try to lightly vacumn the plants and rocks using a piece of vinyl hose and a bucket. Some people even use a toothbrush to gently brush off the debris.


----------



## underwatergirl (Nov 26, 2012)

underwatergirl said:


> DJRansome said:
> 
> 
> > DJRansome said:
> ...


I got a coral life 50/50, since the ColorMax or FloraMax don't have kelvin levels listed.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Cut your lights back to 8 hours daily. The 50/50 may have one-half the bulb at 6700 but the other half is actinic (will encourage algae), or 10000 which you already have.

I'd choose a different brand so you can buy the kelvin rating you want.


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

Here's a link with lights and kelvin ratings and descriptions of lighting

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/pic/article.cfm?aid=354


----------



## underwatergirl (Nov 26, 2012)

DJRansome said:


> Cut your lights back to 8 hours daily. The 50/50 may have one-half the bulb at 6700 but the other half is actinic (will encourage algae), or 10000 which you already have.
> 
> I'd choose a different brand so you can buy the kelvin rating you want.


Maybe I can return it!  So does the depth of the tank not come into play?


cichlid-gal said:


> Here's a link with lights and kelvin ratings and descriptions of lighting
> 
> http://www.drsfostersmith.com/pic/article.cfm?aid=354


Thanks for the link, definitely helpful. I've placed orders from them before, just never thought of lighting.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The depth of the tank comes into play when considering how many watts (or PAR value), but kelvin is just the color. 10000 is not a stronger light than a 6700K bulb. Plants use certain colors of light and other colors not so much.

Also note you need to know the type of bulb you have...do you have T8s?


----------



## underwatergirl (Nov 26, 2012)

yes, T8's. 24", so that's 17W. I had switched to an Aqueon FloraMax a few weeks ago, but it didn't have the Kelvin listed and I also didn't like how my peacock and yellow blaze were now orange...seemed "off". But for now, I just put it back on. As far as depth goes, from scuba I know you loose the red-yellow spectrums the quickest.
On a good note: green algae or cynobacteria is gone! Even after syphoning gravel during the water change yesterday, it was still there. Water change tonight...(drumroll please)... GONE! Now if I could just get the nitrates to drop =(


----------



## underwatergirl (Nov 26, 2012)

Different problem, but still think it's algae. Really dark, difficult to scrub off. Not on all areas exposed to light as you can see from the photo taken at a downward angle. Nerites will clean it, but not enough obviously! A few plants in tank, 12 hrs T8 Floramax light (which I will cut back if recommended), nitrates have always tested higher because of level coming out of tap. Always do at least 50% WC weekly, but that has no effect on limiting growth. What can I do? And yes, scrubbing decorations is my least favorite part, not only because it's mundane, but also because of getting the rocks back into place.


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

Looks like diatoms, and diatoms thrive on low light for part of it's needs, so cutting back from my experience has never helped. Routine water changes, and patience is the key. It will go away on it's own in most cases, i wouldnt worry much about it. We all go through it. Zoo-med, aqueon bulbs just arnt good for plants, and even if they listed kelvin rating, i wouldnt trust them to be that kelvin rating. If there's a home depot near you just pick up some daylight blubs. 2 bulb pack for $10-, and much better then the bulbs your using. I use the phillips brand t5 day light bulbs, k rating is 6700k, maybe 6500k i forget, but either way it's what you want.

Is this the 45g tall tank you have listed in your sig?


----------



## underwatergirl (Nov 26, 2012)

CrypticLifeStyle said:


> Looks like diatoms, and diatoms thrive on low light for part of it's needs, so cutting back from my experience has never helped. Routine water changes, and patience is the key. It will go away on it's own in most cases, i wouldnt worry much about it. We all go through it. Zoo-med, aqueon bulbs just arnt good for plants, and even if they listed kelvin rating, i wouldnt trust them to be that kelvin rating. If there's a home depot near you just pick up some daylight blubs. 2 bulb pack for $10-, and much better then the bulbs your using. I use the phillips brand t5 day light bulbs, k rating is 6700k, maybe 6500k i forget, but either way it's what you want.
> 
> Is this the 45g tall tank you have listed in your sig?


Cryptic--I'm guessing that I can find a T8 daylight as well? Not that this topic is a mute point since the tank will be torn down soon and replaced with a larger one with a longer light, but I'd rather not encounter this effect in the new tank if at all possible. I would also like to upgrade to a t5 fixture, when funds allow.

Yes, this is the tank in my sig. I realize they don't have enough room. Purchased the tank before understanding it's the footprint of the tank that's important, not volume. These fish, minus 1 lithobates, will be transplanted into a 40 breeder once the juvies hit the pike.


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

Yeah t8 as well. You dont need a fancy expensive light. In fact if you got a real good one, you might have to start using co2, ferts. I mostly use shop lights from home depot, or clip on dome lights from tractor supply with the phillips bulbs mentioned, or day light cfl screw in bulbs in the dome. My more recent tank i setup a couple months ago is a 65g, and its L36"xW18"xH24" so it's deep, and using 2 dome lights with a 23w, 100w equivalent day light screw in cfl bulbs, and working alright so far.

Have you thought about maybe switching between the 2 tanks in your sig? I'm guessing those are africans, i dont know much about them.


----------



## underwatergirl (Nov 26, 2012)

CrypticLifeStyle said:


> Have you thought about maybe switching between the 2 tanks in your sig? I'm guessing those are africans, i dont know much about them.


Yup, they're Africans. The peacocks and lithobates that are in the 45 are going into the 40g, the juvies that are currently in the 40 are being sold, and the 45 is being sold. Because I had a total of 40 juvies at one time, those were in the breeder tank. Otherwise, your idea about switching them would have been great! :fish:


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

Yeah the 40b would be easier to light for plants, and cheaper, and give you more of that dense planted look then the 45 would.

This is a planted tank of mine. The dome lights were $7- from ace hardware, the bulbs were basically $3.50 each, and is more then enough. It's on a 20g H tank so does a decent job for light penetration, and has basically the same height as a 40b


----------

